

Chrome's Flash integration results in 7x faster security update - mavrommatis
http://secbrowsing.blogspot.com/2010/08/adobe-flash-10182-first-security-update.html

======
sx
Auto updates of apps is the way to go if you have to build a native app. I
expect more apps to move to that direction.

At the moment the biggest problem I see is that there is not a framework for
doing this, it has to be build from the scratch every time

~~~
commandar
<http://sparkle.andymatuschak.org/>

I'm not aware if there's anything similar for Windows.

~~~
sx
This looks good but does it support background updating like Chrome?

I am not aware of a win or a Linux (I mostly work on Linux) solution either

~~~
Niten
> I am not aware of a win or a Linux (I mostly work on Linux) solution either.

I'm trying to say this without sounding snarky, but why the heck would you
need this on an operating system that already gives you apt-get, pacman, yum,
portmaster, or what have you?

As for Windows, apparently there's a WinSparkle now: <http://winsparkle.org/>

Also the WiX people have been working on something along these lines, but I
don't know how mature that project is or if it's even still a project any
more.

EDIT: Looks like Google's made a separate open-source project of its update
framework, Omaha, which is apparently how Chrome gets its updates. So I guess
you can get Chrome-style auto updates in your own applications now. Don't know
if Google's nifty binary diff compression algorithm is included.

<http://code.google.com/p/omaha/>

------
fivos
Cool stuff

